# Ed order mistake



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

surf4today said:


> Hi arnolds, im not trying to blame BMW ED they had nothing to due with the order screw up. I dont know about you but when a call someone about a problem i expect a call back the same day especially when I call them at 8:00 in the morning. If the recording said they where closed for the holidays i would have been fine and not expected a call back. Who knows maybe they were closed for the holidays and forgot to change the message.
> 
> As far as time is a few days does make a difference when you only have less then 3 weeks to get the problem corrected. if i was picking up the car in March I would not have been so concearned about getting a returned phone call on the same day but since i did not get a call back i guess i will have to wait until tuesday. maybe i was hoping someone could get the ball rolling last Thursday when the problem was discovered. What do you think a reasonable time frame would be for dealer or bmw ED to get back to you?


I expect a call back within several hours on a serious matter. I give customer service lines one chance. If that fails, the CEO's office gets a call. Large companies have an "office of the president" to handle disgruntled customers who reach that far up; with smaller companies, I usually end up with the CEO's secretary and the person in that position has never failed to rectify the problem. This refers more to more typical problems (tech support, billing discrepancies) but if you don't hear from someone Tuesday, Mr Purves should be getting a call from you. You've waited long enough and your trip is very close.


----------



## surf4today (Nov 3, 2005)

Hopfully I will hear something on Tuesday. As long as i know someone is working on on it i'm fine. I


----------



## govtec (Jul 20, 2005)

i feel for u surf, i hated when things go wrong and are this close to date of event. on my confirmation letter in the first package from bmw ed it actually listed steptronic as the transmission. i assume if nothing is stated, it would default to standard tranny. at this point you should have tried to confirm with the 800 hotline or ca as to type of transmission ordered. this could have been corrected 4 weeks out from delivery date. what i did was i called the hoteline early on during the process and made them read what options were ordered.


----------



## surf4today (Nov 3, 2005)

i should of called to confirm everything, if the transmission was listed i would have caught it right away. I think since there are three types of transmission for the car, the transmission should be listed so you know what option was selected. When i ordered the car we went through everything and i remeber ordering the steptronic because we talked about it and i drive 60 miles a day on the freeway in Los Angeles usually in traffic so the manual was never an option especially when you have to pay an extra $1300 for the manual. No were in my paperwork does it show the transmission type also on the price breakdown for the car the extra $1,300 for the gas guzzler tax was not listed which only gets added on the manual and smg.


----------



## Calif65GM (Mar 27, 2005)

surf4today said:


> I think since there are three types of transmission for the car, the transmission should be listed so you know what option was selected. No were in my paperwork does it show the transmission type also on the price breakdown for the car the extra $1,300 for the gas guzzler tax was not listed which only gets added on the manual and smg.


It's messed-up. I went to the bmwusa.com and checked-out the standard and optional equipment list and like you said 3 transmissions are available.

With stick being standard and step and smg being no-cost options. So step should have been listed in the optional equiupment section, as your SA said "he messed-up". Probably thought that since it was a no-cost option and forgot to check the box for step.


----------



## surf4today (Nov 3, 2005)

it was such a simple mistake that is was easily overlooked. I don't know why the confirmation does not list the transmission type. Maybe BMW should add it to the confirmation letter.


----------



## Calif65GM (Mar 27, 2005)

surf4today said:


> it was such a simple mistake that is was easily overlooked. I don't know why the confirmation does not list the transmission type. Maybe BMW should add it to the confirmation letter.


Yes true, but I think it wasn't included on the letter because the default transmission is the stick.

If your SA had remembered to order it with auto then it would have appeared under the optional equipment list.

Oh well kind of just have to wait now.


----------



## surf4today (Nov 3, 2005)

yep thats it, i guess worse case is they rebuild car and ship at a later date. I just hope i dont have to fly back again. I am committed to go in January so car or no car i am going to be there. I am meeting some friends in Zermatt. I think if the car was ordered with steptronic it would have shown up. stick is just standard so its not included on the list i never new that so my attention ws never drawn to it.


----------



## Calif65GM (Mar 27, 2005)

surf4today said:


> I think if the car was ordered with steptronic it would have shown up. stick is just standard so its not included on the list i never new that so my attention ws never drawn to it.


Exactly.


----------



## Noddy (Nov 30, 2005)

*Solution to Problem and make $6-8,000 profit*

I notice you are in CA, 550s are at a premium here (BMW of San Francisco are selling a 550 at $5000 premium !). Why not go to Munich and pick up the car (assuming you can drive a manual transmission, another reason everyone should know how to drive one), put a couple of miles on it and sell it immediately when you get it back to CA for $6-$8K profit.

Then go to a competent dealer, like DeLon BMW in OR and buy the exact car you want. They (BMW NA ED Dept) WILL make an exception for you and break the 6-month rule (did it for me !) however will have you sign a piece of paper to assure that you do not sell the second car right away. You can fly return on Feb 18 (get there 19), pick up Feb 20 (a legal US holiday and then be on the MUC to SFO flight at 3.50 pm and then anywhere in CA thereafter) ( No time off work, just a little flying !! )

You can put the savings toward the Second car ! Call Jim Mannheimer in OR and tell him you want an AWESOME deal and you will be all set.

Cheers,
Noddy :thumbup:

Send me a private message if you wish to discuss further.


----------



## woody underwood (Feb 9, 2004)

Jeese, you California owners are loony. $5,000 to $30,000 over sticker?????? You have to be crazy to put up with, or pay, that kind of pricing. Guess we're just stupid here in the Midwest cause our dealers sure don't get away with that kind of stuff.


----------



## surf4today (Nov 3, 2005)

woody underwood said:


> Jeese, you California owners are loony. $5,000 to $30,000 over sticker?????? You have to be crazy to put up with, or pay, that kind of pricing. Guess we're just stupid here in the Midwest cause our dealers sure don't get away with that kind of stuff.


 its all about supply and demand. it sucks when people have so much money that you get squeezed out. i remember when the 645 came out and it was common for the dealer to have the car listed $15,000 to $20,000 over sticker


----------



## BillKach (Sep 22, 2003)

surf4today said:


> its all about supply and demand. it sucks when people have so much money that you get squeezed out. i remember when the 645 came out and it was common for the dealer to have the car listed $15,000 to $20,000 over sticker


That's when you walk out and go to the dealer that doesn't sell cars over sticker. There are plenty even in California.

Woody's right!


----------



## Jp_Austin (Aug 5, 2005)

My two cents (which won't help on your 5 series). But I too was frustrated in trying to find what exactly was ordered on my ED car. A couple of things I learned. If it is NOT an option, it is not listed on the order. No cost options are listed. You need to call the ED delivery people and have them read you exactly what was ordered AS SOON as it is in their system. The on-line tracking for ED cars is not correct and can not be trusted.

Again, it does not help. Good luck. (Also, I believe the ED offices are never open on weekends).


----------



## Calif65GM (Mar 27, 2005)

Jp_Austin said:


> A couple of things I learned. If it is NOT an option, it is not listed on the order. No cost options are listed. You need to call the ED delivery people and have them read you exactly what was ordered AS SOON as it is in their system. The on-line tracking for ED cars is not correct and can not be trusted.


Good advice for all. :thumbup:


----------



## surf4today (Nov 3, 2005)

I finally got through to BMW ED. The reason they did not get back to me on friday was because they closed early, I can respect that. it looks like i have no chance of getting my car in time before i get there. Not sure what theyare going to do but i would imagine based on my conversation that they will have to do a rebuild and will slot the car for the earliest production date (what ever that means). I was also told that I will not have to fly back to take delivery and that they would ship the car directly to the dealer if thats the route BMW decides to take. I was hoping BMW would have some other cars in stock and offer me one of those but it sounded like it is not that simple. I was also told that the process to correct the problem has to be handled manually which means expect a delay. I hope all this gets corrected soon. Somehow driving on the Autobahn in a rental does not seem the same.


----------



## iove75 (Sep 10, 2004)

surf4today said:


> I finally got through to BMW ED. The reason they did not get back to me on friday was because they closed early, I can respect that. it looks like i have no chance of getting my car in time before i get there. Not sure what theyare going to do but i would imagine based on my conversation that they will have to do a rebuild and will slot the car for the earliest production date (what ever that means). I was also told that I will not have to fly back to take delivery and that they would ship the car directly to the dealer if thats the route BMW decides to take. I was hoping BMW would have some other cars in stock and offer me one of those but it sounded like it is not that simple. I was also told that the process to correct the problem has to be handled manually which means expect a delay. I hope all this gets corrected soon. Somehow driving on the Autobahn in a rental does not seem the same.


BUT, what is your dealer going to do for you to correct the screw up? I hope the dealer steps up to the plate on this one. They are the experts in ordering cars, not you.


----------



## surf4today (Nov 3, 2005)

Dealer told me they would order me a new car thats about it. I was just told that its going to come out of thier allocation so they might not be able to put the order in until they the have a car available to them. Not to happy right now. I was also told that I would still need to stop by the delivery center to sign some paperwork for the next car i guess to prove that i was there or something.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

surf4today said:


> Dealer told me they would order me a new car thats about it. I was just told that its going to come out of thier allocation so they might not be able to put the order in until they the have a car available to them. Not to happy right now. I was also told that I would still need to stop by the delivery center to sign some paperwork for the next car i guess to prove that i was there or something.


 Somehow, at this point, I would be starting with another dealer, from scratch if necessary. It´s the dealer´s error, they should be doing a bit more. If you had showed up at the delivery center and found it was the wrong car, I´m sure BMW would have given you a loaner or something (they have done this before) but because this was caught before your arrival, it is all being handled by the dealer and they are not rising to the occasion.


----------



## mdsbuc (Mar 17, 2005)

Jspira said:


> Somehow, at this point, I would be starting with another dealer, from scratch if necessary. It´s the dealer´s error, they should be doing a bit more. If you had showed up at the delivery center and found it was the wrong car, I´m sure BMW would have given you a loaner or something (they have done this before) but because this was caught before your arrival, it is all being handled by the dealer and they are not rising to the occasion.


I agree. My car went into production w/out the Comfort seats I wanted(this error was partially mine.)
The dealer made this car available to any dealer across the country that wanted it. A new car went into production within a week with my specs. I think there are "sleepers" within the system that can get specked out as needed. Things can be done. It happened for me.


----------



## surf4today (Nov 3, 2005)

not sure why it has to be so difficult, you would think that the dealership and BMW would work together in the best interest of the customer. i'm sure that BMW ED knew that by making the solution take longer then starting from scratch would not be be well recieved. After it is all said and done BMW may have one less customer. We all make mistakes it how we resolve them that makes all the difference.


----------



## Jupeman (Aug 13, 2005)

Jspira said:


> Somehow, at this point, I would be starting with another dealer, from scratch if necessary. It´s the dealer´s error, they should be doing a bit more. If you had showed up at the delivery center and found it was the wrong car, I´m sure BMW would have given you a loaner or something (they have done this before) but because this was caught before your arrival, it is all being handled by the dealer and they are not rising to the occasion.


Agreed, time for a new dealer!

That said, if you showed up in Munich and said, "my car is wrong" but the paperwork says it is right you are in an awkward spot, no?


----------



## surf4today (Nov 3, 2005)

I can honestly say that this has been the worse car buying experience i have ever had. Good job BMW, you really know how to make customers feel special!


----------



## adrian's bmw (Feb 14, 2003)

Listen, I hate to say this (because I've made mistakes in the past-two fest members can attest to this), but it's your dealer's fault! I admitted my fault and had to re-order two cars (you know about this one, Bee) before.

There is a transmission line on the ED pre-reservation form that explicitly states Transmission (must be filled out) "If transmission is not filled out, we will assume that your customer is requesting a MANUAL." Also, you should have requested a *production number from the jump* as soon as your order was confirmed, so you can see the order and track it on BMWUSA.com's Owner's Circle. Me530 noticed my mistake before I even noticed it on his! :eeps: Thankfully, we had enough time to squeeze another order through. You do not with your delivery time.

Sorry this happened, but ED has put in place some safety nets to prevent this from happening. Unfortunately, you order slipped through.


----------



## arnolds (Dec 21, 2001)

surf4today said:


> I can honestly say that this has been the worse car buying experience i have ever had. Good job BMW, you really know how to make customers feel special!


Oh well, blame your dealer. BMW NA and the ED dept. had nothing to do with it. Why is that so hard to understand? :dunno:


----------



## Me530 (Feb 17, 2005)

adrian's bmw said:


> . Me530 noticed my mistake before I even noticed it on his! :eeps: Thankfully, we had enough time to squeeze another order through.


Yup- and it all worked out fine! I'm glad we got that order through, I LOVE my comfort seats!! :thumbup:

As an aside, I'm curious- what happened to my original car?



adrian's bmw said:


> You need to pm me for the solution or call me at 770-329-9793.


Seriously, Adrian is da' MAN!! :thumbup:


----------



## surf4today (Nov 3, 2005)

I know BMW NA and Ed had nothing to do with the mistake. I just thought they could help fix the dealer mistake. The truth is BMW NA and ED so far have done nothing. I thought at the very least they would make some type of effort to put a new car into production as soon as possible. 

the solution order a new car and start over, but wait BMW NA won't let the dealer order a car until next month since its now going to come out of the dealer allocation. I was also told I might actually have to fly back again to get the car if i want the euro price. But like you said Arnolds its not BMW NA OR ED so why should they get involved. The answer is they should'nt and i will cancel the order and go by a different car. I dont want a car from a manufacturer that wont step in to correct one of the dealers mistakes. Well i will be off to Europe in 10 days and plan on doing some skiing so not all is lost.


----------



## Me530 (Feb 17, 2005)

surf4today said:


> I know BMW NA and Ed had nothing to do with the mistake. I just thought they could help fix the dealer mistake. The truth is BMW NA and ED so far have done nothing. I thought at the very least they would make some type of effort to put a new car into production as soon as possible.
> 
> the solution order a new car and start over, but wait BMW NA won't let the dealer order a car until next month since its now going to come out of the dealer allocation. I was also told I might actually have to fly back again to get the car if i want the euro price. But like you said Arnolds its not BMW NA OR ED so why should they get involved. The answer is they should'nt and i will cancel the order and go by a different car. I dont want a car from a manufacturer that wont step in to correct one of the dealers mistakes. Well i will be off to Europe in 10 days and plan on doing some skiing so not all is lost.


Sorry about your bad experience. Try calling Adrian, maybe he can at least help. In any case, good luck to you.....


----------



## surf4today (Nov 3, 2005)

I called Adrian and he gave me some good advice. I will call the dealer one last time as well as the Ed department which by the way never did call me back. After that i will call Tom Purves or upper management at BMW NA and let them know that i have been a loyal customer and have bought 4 BMW's Over the past 15 years. I am traving to Germany next week where there will be no car for me to pick up. No one from the dealer level up did anything to correct it. i was basically told, get to the back of the line and start over. I believe that it was an isolated incident so i'm not going to bash the dealer or BMW any more. People can draw thier own conclusions about my expericece. i have done the Euro delivery program before with BMW and it was flawless from beginning to end. BMW had a loyal and happy customer and that will soon change. Bimmerfest keep up the good work, this is a great web site.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

surf4today said:


> I called Adrian and he gave me some good advice. I will call the dealer one last time as well as the Ed department which by the way never did call me back. After that i will call Tom Purves or upper management at BMW NA and let them know that i have been a loyal customer and have bought 4 BMW's Over the past 15 years. I am traving to Germany next week where there will be no car for me to pick up. No one from the dealer level up did anything to correct it. i was basically told, get to the back of the line and start over. I believe that it was an isolated incident so i'm not going to bash the dealer or BMW any more. People can draw thier own conclusions about my expericece. i have done the Euro delivery program before with BMW and it was flawless from beginning to end. BMW had a loyal and happy customer and that will soon change. Bimmerfest keep up the good work, this is a great web site.


 I hope the info I gave you turns out to be helpful. Keeping my thumbs pressed for good luck.


----------



## arnolds (Dec 21, 2001)

surf4today said:


> I called Adrian and he gave me some good advice. I will call the dealer one last time as well as the Ed department which by the way never did call me back. after that i will call Tom purves or upper management at BMW NA and let them know that i have been a loyal customer and have bought 4 BMW's Over the past 10 years and that i am traving to Germany next week where there will be no car for me to pick up. No one from the dealer level up did anything to correct it. i was basically told, get to the back of the line and start over. I know that is an isolated incident so i'm not going to bash the dealer or BMW any more. People can draw thier own conclusions about my expericece. i have done the Euro delivery program before with BMW and it was flawless from beginning to end. BMW had a loyal and happy loyal customer and that will soon change. Bimmerfest keep up the good work, this is a great web site.


The issue is you've never told us who the dealer is and what they have done to offer a solution to the problem. It is their mistake and they should be the ones batting for you thru the ED dept and to BMW NA. The least they can do is compensate you for your vacation expenses (I doubt it will happen) for their mistake.

You seem to think that buying 4 bmw's in 15 years mean anything. Talk to Beewang and ask him how many BMW's he has bought in 5 years and ask him is he receives any special treatment from BMW. BMW AG just can't reallocate the car to you at a short time. It doesn't work that way.

Given that Munich delivery center is also closed down for the holidays, may also hinder any communication between ED dept and Freimann.

I still think you can still salvage the vacation. Go to Munich, pick up one of the x3 loaners, go on your vacation, BMW builds you a new car properly spec'd and ships it directly to your dealer. You have to talk to your dealer * who made the mistake in the first place* to make this happen.


----------



## Me530 (Feb 17, 2005)

arnolds said:


> Go to Munich, pick up one of the x3 loaners, go on your vacation...


And thrash the he** out of it!


----------



## surf4today (Nov 3, 2005)

I,m sorry. the dealer told me that they could order a new car for me but its now going to come out of there allocation which means they cannot order the car until Frebruary for a March/ april production date. or at least thats how i understood it. I was just hoping that Ed could put a car into production in the first available slot open and just ship the car to the dealer. 

I did ask the dealer give me a discount on the car and was asking for $500 off the price and they said no, so no point about trying to get them to pick up any of the expense for the trip. Dealer also said they would try a locate a car for me but i could not get the Euro price if they found one. the dealer was south bay bmw. I think the holidays really messed everything up do to all the closed dates. Picking up the car was the reason for my trip but i will still be able to ski so all is not lost. it just seems like the dealer is not really giving me any options


----------



## govtec (Jul 20, 2005)

south bay bmw needs to be aware you are a member of bimmerfest and negative feedbacks are being left for them in the forum. did u buy ur previous 4 bimmers with south bay? i am sorry but this dealership is doing absolutely nothing to compensate u for their mistake. i would trash talk this dealership to friends and family. i would certainly let them know ur an educated buyer and you belong to a resourceful forum with several thousand members reading about ur ordeal. the goal here isn't to ruin their business but to make them aware of their mistake and a chance to correct and compensate if necessary. how high of a contact did u go with south bay dealership? i spoke with the gm to get my issue resolved.


----------



## surf4today (Nov 3, 2005)

I spoke with the sales person and briefly with the general manager and it was just to say he was aware of the situation. I have bought one other car with this dealership and it was a European delivery and everything went smooth last time. Don't get me wrong they are a good dealership based on all my other past experiences with them. They also did a good job servicing my cars over the years. I was surprised that the dealership was not going to give me any compensation but i did get a really good price for the car so i'm not going to complain. I like the sales guy seems like a nice honest guy. he has'nt been able to get anywhere with BMW ED and i belive him because ED has never called me back. i have recieved several replys thats its not BMW or ED fault and the blame should all go on the dealer but i dissagree i think BMW NA should do what they can to help resolve the situation. I will make sure that this goes to the top at BMW NA. I dont expect BMW NA to do anything to resolve this since so much time has already past. I think this post will have a negitive impact on BMW and it should. why does BMW ED even give out there customer service number they have been absolutely no help up this point?


----------



## djw521 (Jan 30, 2003)

I just do not get why you have such heart burn with BMWNA. The dealer made the mistake, you contributed by not making sure all was in order. This is not something that BMWNA should take a loss on. This is all begins and should end at the dealer. Maybe the salesmen you like so much should offer up his commission, as little as that would be as a gesture of good will and acknowledgement that it was his mistake. 

In future, send communication to dealer in writing to confirm order when / after it is made is a prudent thing to do. Why did you not do that soon after the order was placed. I would expect you to take all precautions possible with such a high value purchase and with the travel committment etc. At this point it does sound like dealer is trying. The offer of a replacement as soon as the dealer can get it done is about all that can be expected. 

As a general rule all looking at doing ED should take all effort possible to verify everything all along the process. Using a dealer that has done many EDs is also a must. If when taking to the dealer they do not seem to know what they are doing go to a dealer that does. 

As a final comment to others thinking of ED and worried. This mistake seems like an exception to the general rule that the orders are placed correctly and all works out well. The buyer needs to take some responsibility with the process however. 

Do three things!! FOLLOW UP, FOLLOW UP AND LASTLY FOLLOW UP


----------



## surf4today (Nov 3, 2005)

BMW NA will not take a loss on the car. The dealer already said they would buy the car at regular dealer price. It would be in BMW's best interest to work with thier customers regardless of fault.


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

surf4today said:


> BMW NA will not take a loss on the car. The dealer already said they would buy the car at regular dealer price. It would be in BMW's best interest to work with thier customers regardless of fault.


Okay... I REALLY had enough of your continues bickering  and need to say something for those of who cannot defend themslves on this bulletinboard, so here goes...

I know you like your dealer/salesman, but the fact remains, s/he f**ked up your order. You have way too much sympathy for your dealer's screw-up and you are not seeing things clearly. I don't know why you think your dealer is stuck w/ that car you order (and they screwed up on). It sounds like a nice story line they are feeding you to gain your sympathy. Fact is, BMWNA is stiffed w/ the screwed up ordered car and it will probably end up in the ED pool and eventually given to a dealer in U.S. if unclaimed. The loss is ED's allocation and they are stucked w/ the car.. not your dealer. If you dealer is telling you that s/he has to eat the car... then s/he is either full of $hit or just plain ignorant. 

I know things are screwed up for you, (which is the reason why we all empathsize dealing w/ experinced and competent delaer/salesman) on your upcoming ED trip. But is appears that BMW ED is doing their best to try to arrange to provide you w/ something so you can go on w/ your trip. However, it appers that you don't appreciate their good will gesture, but rather you want them to build you a car in 3 weeks during the x-mas/new years holiday. You are over simplify the production process of a major auto manufacture. You see... all cars to be scheduled for production in the next 6~8 weeks are "SPOKEN" for. Cars are spec out amde to order. To slide you in a spot means someone is gonna get bumped. You could probably careless for who gets bumped but BMW does. Fact is, the world doesnot/cannot evolve around you. Especially in a time when the plant is shut down for the holiday.

I truly sympathize your position and believe me, BMW ED will do everything they can to rectify your dealer's stupid mistake. Being the board moderator, I have seen things that are far worst than your dealer's screw up. My friends at the ED office has stepped up to the plate each and everytime. So I think its safe to say that they will provide w/ a solution (No... you can forget about getting a new car made on time for your ED date, it aint gonna happen, it cannot be done). So please.. stop the non-sense.. .. You are not going to get an answer during the holidays, but that is just due to the bad timing of the discovery. 

cheers,

beewang :bigpimp:


----------



## a_big_kahuna (Sep 30, 2005)

:stupid: (Beewang you are definetly not stupid) Thanks for speaking up!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Robert A (May 18, 2003)

I don't think you're going to get your car on time. As all the others have said, it's too late to manufacture a car on this short a notice.

But I do believe that BMW may offer you another car to drive, free of charge, for your trip to Europe (it could be an X3 however), and send the proper car directly to your dealer in the US later on.

Every once in awhile someone in the pipeline make a catastrophic mistake, and BMWAG has a pool of cars available for just such an instance.


----------



## surf4today (Nov 3, 2005)

Beewang, Your more experienced then me when it comes to BMW and European delivery so I appreciate your input. I am just a little frustrated at the moment.


----------



## xspeedy (Apr 10, 2003)

surf4today said:


> Beewang, Your more experienced then me when it comes to BMW and European delivery so I appreciate your input. I am just a little frustrated at the moment.


I don't have time to read the whole thead, but if ED is offering you a "free" car for your ED and a direct shipped car to your spec, then take it. I would love to have a loaner car for my ED instead of my car. Those miles you put on the car will be free, and you can go nuts on the Autobahn without break in restrictions. The other benefit of a direct shipped car is that it will have protection (shipping blocks, plastic sheeting...). I would love if all my EDs were like this.


----------



## surf4today (Nov 3, 2005)

Robert, I would be fine with that solution. I have already made plans to go staight to Zermatt from Munich on the trian so i don't even need a loner car.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

surf4today said:


> Robert, I would be fine with that solution. I have already made plans to go staight to Zermatt from Munich on the trian so i don't even need a loner car.


 I just don't seem to recall that the OP stated that BMW was offering a loaner.


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

surf4today said:


> Beewang, Your more experienced then me when it comes to BMW and European delivery so I appreciate your input. I am just a little frustrated at the moment.


I understand your fraustration. Cheer up, it will all pan out for the better tomorrow. 

Trust me!!


----------



## surf4today (Nov 3, 2005)

Good News, I just got off the phone with BMW ED. they are going to try and locate a car for me with my specs but will most likey build me a car. ED does have the ability to move production dates around so they are going to get my car into production sooner then later. I will not have to get to the back of the line as i mentioned in previous post. I was also told that i will not have to go to the delivery center to pick up my car its going staight to the dealer, i just need to show proof that i would be in Munich the week that i was scheduled for pick up. Bee was right i did'nt have to worry about it, a feel much better now. My confidence in BMW has been restored.


----------



## mdsbuc (Mar 17, 2005)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Calif65GM (Mar 27, 2005)

Excellent news.


----------



## fishskis (Dec 18, 2004)

surf4today said:


> Good News, I just got off the phone with BMW ED. they are going to try and locate a car for me with my specs but will most likey build me a car. ED does have the ability to move production dates around so they are going to get my car into production sooner then later. I will not have to get to the back of the line as i mentioned in previous post. I was also told that i will not have to go to the delivery center to pick up my car its going staight to the dealer, i just need to show proof that i would be in Munich the week that i was scheduled for pick up. Bee was right i did'nt have to worry about it, a feel much better now. My confidence in BMW has been restored.


Bee is always right.


----------



## bigudibmw (Oct 26, 2005)

Hey Surf...do you still have uncompensated damages from your dealer's screw up? If you believe you are entitled to something over what BMW will do for you because of all the hassle, lets say lost $ on the trip, etc. you will have a valid claim for damages. And also assuming that they will not exceed $5000 you can just bring it in small claims court, a very informal and straightforward process to recover your money. 

I'm not saying you should "make money" off this error by the dealer, but if you are for example out $1000 after everything is said and done you should be compensated for that and not take the hit.


----------



## surf4today (Nov 3, 2005)

I would have liked a discount on the car but i'm happy that they are going to make good on the car. I did get a really good deal on the car so i'm ok with it. It was a honest mistake and i'm just happy that my car is going to be shipped directly to the dealer. Still it would have been nice to pick up in Germany and drive for a few days.


----------



## ch650 (Dec 13, 2005)

Just received my confirmation yesterday(dated 12/27/05) and it lists *automatic
transmission*. Looks as if someone corrected the problem. I am picking up a 650 and just like the 550 it has the same options on the type of trannys offered. Sorry for your troubles but I'm glad to see that BMW has rectified things for you. I thought I might run into you there :dunno:


----------



## xspeedy (Apr 10, 2003)

ch650 said:


> Just received my confirmation yesterday(dated 12/27/05) and it lists *automatic
> transmission*. Looks as if someone corrected the problem. I am picking up a 650 and just like the 550 it has the same options on the type of trannys offered. Sorry for your troubles but I'm glad to see that BMW has rectified things for you. I thought I might run into you there :dunno:


Automatic is probably only listed because it is an option. If you don't see anything, the assumption is made that it has the standard transmission.


----------



## adrian's bmw (Feb 14, 2003)

Just so you know, guys, I got a call yesterday from BMW ED telling me that I had left the transmission line blank (which I intended since my client wants a manual 530xi). They wanted to confirm that I was indeed ordering a manual. It was nice of them to call. 

The point: I think ED is fed up with transmission F*^% ups and they're doing QC on orders that show that a transmission hasn't been specified. The bottom line is if you have an order, please make sure the CA specifies transmission and once more, *get a production number* from the CA to confirm your order image on bmwusa.com. Naturally, it helps significantly if your dealing with a veteran ED specialist.

P.S. If you do notice that the transmission or any option is missing, call the CA immediately as the center is responsible for modifying your order, _not_ ED. Also, I've started to save the order images on pdf once the order is in and email to clients for confirmation. This may be a useful solution.


----------



## surf4today (Nov 3, 2005)

Thats good to see that BMW ED is following up. When I talked to the manager the other day about my car she told me that when the transmission was left blank, someone from BMW ED should have called the dealer to confirm the Manual. Even though manual is standard there is still a place to circle on the order form for manual transmission. Once again i would just like to say that BMW ED will be there to help if the dealer screws up.


----------



## fishskis (Dec 18, 2004)

surf4today said:


> Thats good to see that BMW ED is following up. When I talked to the manager the other day about my car she told me that when the transmission was left blank, someone from BMW ED should have called the dealer to confirm the Manual. Even though manual is standard there is still a place to circle on the order form for manual transmission. Once again i would just like to say that BMW ED will be there to help if the dealer screws up.


Glad to see you got things fixed. I had some serious problems with my ED last year, and the BMW ED people were fantastic. They stepped up and did whatever they could to fix the situation. I agree with you; it is nice to know that if there is a screw up, BMW ED will do what they can to make things right.


----------



## surf4today (Nov 3, 2005)

My new car has just moved to production status and has a completion date of January 19. looks like BMW ED has put this car on the fast track.


----------



## Me530 (Feb 17, 2005)

surf4today said:


> My new car has just moved to production status and has a completion date of January 19. looks like BMW ED has put this car on the fast track.


:thumbup:


----------

